# How often do you buy new shoes?



## Jude (Oct 25, 2005)

Ever have that feeling of disgruntledness(yeah yeah, not a word!) so you partake in some retail therapy?  I did last night and bought three pairs of boots.  Okay, Report Boots are my weakness and I do know that these material possesions are merely a temporary fix to my greater issue.  Yes, however, they are so damned nice!

Anyway, this got me wondering....

How often do you buy shoes ladies.  Are you like me, head easily turned by all the newest styles that are released and unable to resist or are you rocking last season's shoes and looking damned good while doing it.


(this is my face walking through the mall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Let's discuss!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm not that big of a shoe girl! I'm more a bag girl!

I'll wear my shoes until I think I could need a new pair! Right now I'm on my record of shoe pair uses! I have two pairs of Puma Sneakers and my Ugg Boots!
But I'm in search for the ultimate boots with low heels!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 25, 2005)

I but shoes whenever I see something I like, if I wreck a pair I already have or if I buy an outfit that requires shoes that I don't already have.  So I guess every few weeks, maybe a little less frequently.  Lately, not as much as everything has been either brown loafers or black.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 25, 2005)

I would buy a LOT of shoes if I wore heels. I love love love heels but they're just not practical for me because they never get any time on my feet. I love my flip flops, usually just Rainbows (I love havaianas but they hurt my feet!), and I couldn't live without my Uggs in the winter. Other than that, I have a couple pairs of heels that I only wear when I must....I am currently OBSESSED with finding the perfect pair of adorned/embellished flats, I want a pair of pointy-toed flats and a pair of sandals....but those may have to wait until spring!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to every week, but now I don't even wear shoes much anymore. If anything I buy new footwear (boots, shoes, sneakers) once every 3 months or so.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh I am such a shoe person... and a bog person... and an accessory person... and a makeup person... ok... forgot... just shoes... 

well when I'm in a nasty mood or when im in a really good mood or when im in a shopping mood or when im sad or when im angry or when im celebrating!!! lmao... i guess i buy shoes a lot. when i was in college i used to go shopping if i got a good grade on a test or is i god a bad grade on a test or if i was nervous about a test... lol. i would use any excuse... lol


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to buy shoes all the damn time! But, now I just wear flip flops 99% of the time, even to work. So I've cut down on shoe buying but my boyfriend thinks it's crazy that I have almost 20 pairs of flip flops!!! and *Alliswan* where in FL do you live? b/c I live in Tampa and even in the so called FL winter I _still_ wear flip flops.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

I have lots of trouble with my feet (very insane high arch) so most shoes kill my feet.  I only buy shoes or boots once in a blue moon and then wear them until they fall apart.  My current pair of shoes/boots are 6 years old and going strong.  They are Fluevogs though, and I bet I'll get another 5 years out of them.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to be a shoe fiend (as my closet in my childhood bedroom at my parents' house demonstrates), but in recent years I have seriously cut back.  I am flat-footed, so I have a hard time buying shoes to begin with, and I need comfortable shoes that don't irritate the arthritis in my knees (I know, I know, I'm turning old before my time).  I basically buy a new pair at the beginning of a season (boots in winter, sneakers in the spring, sandals in the summer, business-y shoes for the fall) and if I need them for an occasion (like if I need fancy shoes to go with a new dress if I don't have any that will work).  In recent years, I've pretty much directed what used to be excessive shoe shopping money into excessive makeup shopping money!


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Like once every 3 months. I use to buy shoes all the time and suddenly I stopped and started buying tons of makeup!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 25, 2005)

Every chance I get.

I Love, Love, Love Shoes!


----------



## dreams (Oct 25, 2005)

Once in about 2-3 months...Not a BIG fan, but I do like the odd splurge on shoes...=]


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 25, 2005)

Once every 4-5 months or so, I would probably buy them more often but i'm so picky when it comes to shoes that I hardly ever find any that i like!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 26, 2005)

About once or twice a year.  It's really hard since I'm very limited on money cuz you know bills come first, then food, entertainment, etc.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 26, 2005)

I average about one pair of shoes a week.  I have an unfair advantage since I work in a shoe boutique and I get to buy all of my shoes at cost (approximately 65% off the retail price).  Needless to say I have an enormous shoe collection, about 120 pairs of shoes.  Over half of them are heels because I'm obsessed with pumps.  Plus we have to wear heels to work so that's how I justify buying another pair of purple suede round toe pumps...  I can't help but buy shoes when I'm surrounded by them all day...BCBG, Steve, Nine West, Hollywood, Frye, Uggs, Sergio....I can't help it!  I go to school, buy shoes, and buy MAC.  Yep that pretty much sums up my life.  And I drink sometimes...


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 26, 2005)

HA! right now i have 114 pairs of shoes in my closet!! (the DH made me count them) i am like a moth to a flame with shoes (and handbags)! at LEAST 2-3 times a month!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 27, 2005)

On average, I buy 2 new pairs of sneakers *vans, puma, converse etc* a year. I hardly do any running so they don't get worn out that fast.
I'll buy new flats/heels/"special shoes" every once in a while, I can hardly focus on shoes!!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 27, 2005)

I buy about two pairs every 3 months or so, most of them are casual Ballet Flats or clogs.  If I see a specific style I like, I can't resist.


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 4, 2005)

If I see a pair of shoes I love,I can't resist buying them.I buy 2-3 pairs of shoes a month.Heh.


----------



## Isis (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't buy shoes often enough, I'm so picky! Maybe too picky.... But I'm like that with everything. When I really want something though I'm on it like it's my last day on earth LOL


----------



## jeanna (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_HA! right now i have *114 pairs of shoes* in my closet!! (the DH made me count them) i am like a moth to a flame with shoes (and handbags)! at LEAST 2-3 times a month!!_

 










*OMG, JUNEPLUM. YOU ARE MY IDOL!!!!!!*

I buy shoes whenever I find a pair that fit, because it's not easy to find my size. I'm a size 5, but a small size 5 so sometimes even the smallest size will still be too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*+Edit:* I missed *makeup_junkie*'s post... 120 pairs???? You TOO are my idol


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 11, 2005)

*If I had the money I would buy tons of shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It takes me awhile to find shoes cause Im always picky making sure the shoe will look good with my clothes and stuff.  last time I bought NEW shoes was summer hehe.  Which were Steve Madden shoes with Jewels on back of the platform.  I LOVE IT!*


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 13, 2005)

I buy shoes 3-4 times a year - I usually pick up a pair when my kids outgrow theirs so I need to go to payless -- I do want to buy more shoes though but since I can't afford those gorgeous- gorgeous shoes in dillards I stick to not looking at them and not buying them.   I get complimented on my shoes quite a bit but I think my collection sucks and they are old..and cheap IMO.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 9, 2005)

I buy new shoes when I need them. I used to really love shoes but I lost my interested a couple years ago. I will still find myself falling in love with a few pairs though.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought some the other night to go clubbing in. They were too high so I ended up taking them off and wearing my havianas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cant wait til winter to stock up on boots to wear over my jeans


----------



## doldrums (Dec 12, 2005)

hmz.. maybe about once, twice in 3-4 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dislike shopping in the shoes shops, however need..


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 14, 2005)

I think about 3 or 4 pairs a month. I'm definately a shoe girl...I love shoes just as much as makeup...I can't get enough!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Not that often. It used to be more for me. But during the school year I just get a couple pairs a year cause I dont really need that many.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 27, 2006)

i probably buy about 5-6 pairs a year...i'm not HUGE on shoes, though i do like them...i'm more of a clothes person...i shop for clothes a LOT, and it's usually not jeans/pants. i buy a new top every time i go out, since i never want to wear the same thing twice


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## negative_creep (Mar 10, 2006)

First post =o

I lovvve shoes, but I definatly don't buy them as much as I would like. I just bought new ones - Vans. Before that was a pair of Converse, 6 months ago.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2006)

I buy about.......... 7 pairs a year not including flip flops.
I buy about 12 pairs of flip flops a year =(


----------



## karen (Mar 20, 2006)

I buy 2 or 3 new pairs per season. I usually prune them(send them to goodwill) once or twice a year.

This past month, I bought 4 pairs, though:
-1 pair of Candies White strap, Wedge(natural wedge) sandals
-1 pair of Candies black peeptoe wedge(leather-ish wedge, I guess) sandals
-1 pair of Rampage kitten heel, dark brown, open toe, leather mules
-1 pair Etienne Aigner camel coloured leather version of the shoe above


----------



## enka (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I'm not that big of a shoe girl! I'm more a bag girl!

I'll wear my shoes until I think I could need a new pair! Right now I'm on my record of shoe pair uses!_

 
Same with me. I'm bags bags bags & I hate shoeshopping. 

Everytime I go to buy them I end at MACs or at a bookstore and invest my money there instaed of buying shoes.


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Mar 27, 2006)

Too often  8) 
The last pair I bought saturday, because I was seriously hurt by a bad boy and needed them. But...ya know, my shoe vendor (I buy most of my shoes at the same place that sells mostly Italian shoes, because it´s hard to get half sizes elsewhere) recently started to show me the pictures for the next collections he brought back from the shoe fair, and even invited me over for dinner...can you see I buy too many shoes?


----------



## asraicat (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_









*OMG, JUNEPLUM. YOU ARE MY IDOL!!!!!!*

I buy shoes whenever I find a pair that fit, because it's not easy to find my size. I'm a size 5, but a small size 5 so sometimes even the smallest size will still be too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*+Edit:* I missed *makeup_junkie*'s post... 120 pairs???? You TOO are my idol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me toooooooo, sucks doesn't it *sigh*  suprisingly, i have a great # of shoes & am buying 3 more prs this week


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_HA! right now i have 114 pairs of shoes in my closet!! (the DH made me count them) i am like a moth to a flame with shoes (and handbags)! at LEAST 2-3 times a month!!_

 

lol my sister and i love shoes right now my lower back is killing me but i refuse to have so many pairs of heels and not wear them i was so into flats a little while ago and they are just as bad for your back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in summer/fall i go shoe shopping like 4-7 times a month

and spring/winter (i generally don't like open toe sandles or straw wedges and winter boots etc) so like 2-3 times a month


but i am so proud my sister and i went through all of our shoes and goodwilled i think it was 76 pairs...i liked some of them but my dad rightly said we never wear them and forgot about most so bye bye


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 5, 2006)

i know you think that i`m crazy but !!
i love weard shoes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 every time you see Funky Korcky shoes (but nice)
you know i have it ,,lool !!

 Maybe Every 3 months OR every time i Get Bord !!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 6, 2006)

Shoes are my BIGGEST weakness!!!!  I will be out shopping for one thing, and ALWAYS manage to come home with a pair or two or three of shoes! 

My co-workers call me a shoe whore! LOL


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 6, 2006)

Show me shoe porn! I want to see pictures of your shoe collections guys


----------



## aziza (Apr 12, 2006)

I love me some shoes! I usually buy about 1-2 pairs a month but the flip side to that is that I always prune my collection. Giving away or discarding what I don't use keeps me at a satisfactory number. My favorite types of shoes are low heeled pointy-toed pumps. They're perfect for the club!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 19, 2006)

not that often unless i really like them saying that though ive been wearin the same boots everytime ive been goin out with jeans since last november cos there so comfy i desperately need summer shoes but cant even spare £20 for them


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 19, 2006)

i buy shoes whenever something catches my eye.  most of the styles out now i don't particularly care for.  and since it's warm here, i'm usually wearing one of my many pairs of flip-flops anyway.  my bf laughs at me when i walk around the apartment going "flippers?  where did you go, flippers?" as i search for my flip-flops.


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

Hmmm...well I shop in spurts...I'm a Pisces so I'm a shoe addict...I am constantly _looking_...but I am not really an impulse shopper...I'd say I buy like 3-4 pair a year?  That's not bad...plus I get great deals...he he...


----------

